# From Holland to Canada



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


Welcome to the Horse Forum

Hope you enjoy it 


.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and also to Canada! Where are you moving to? We have a really beautiful country here, and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you! It's not sure when we will move, it depends on finding a job. We will come over for 1 week in octobre, te check out our possibilities! We also want to look at riding possibilities, and if my horse can be transported too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Kim nice to meet you 
My parents were Dutch too 
What part of Canada are you planning to move too


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Welcome Kim nice to meet you
> *My parents were Dutch too*
> What part of Canada are you planning to move too


Hello! So you're also a bit Dutch, do you have a Dutch surname? Do you speak any Dutch?
We are planning to go to Calgary!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not Dutch my parents adopted me when I was a baby 
My parents last name was Meyering they are gone now 
I speak a little Dutch but I do understand 

Calgary is a great place. My brother and sister in law live there 
not too far away there is Spruce Meadows


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

O, I'm sorry for your loss. 

I know about Spruce Meadows, and we'll definately visit it if whe have enough time! Thanks!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! You're mare is beautiful!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. I have just made the move from the UK to Alberta - outside of Edmonton a couple of hours North of Calgary.


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you HorseLovinLady! I'm very lucky with her!

Shropshirerosie: Exciting! Can you tell me a bit about the riding possibilities around there? Where exactly do you live?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

when are you moving


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> when are you moving


We are planning to go to Calgary or nearby!


----------

